# Eu Polecat baby pics!!



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

I know alot of you have been awaiting these images so here goes. They are in fisherkings nursey at the moment and loving every minute of it!!

 The Nursery :2thumb: This is a huuuge shed! Full of toys and fun things!





























Andddd.....now some of the babies! At the moment the poles are the only 2 old enough to go into the nursery but when the others are all old enough look out i will be bombarding this place with images!!

Layla!









Telula!.









Just Images of them playing about.





















































Enjoy!!:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

awwww lau they're so cute :2thumb:


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

hehe taa!! i luffles them loadss!


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

I thought Shelly was going to the toilet herself in there for a minute then looking at the second picture :gasp:

They are gorgours mind, i want them :mf_dribble:


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

they are looking good, good to see them having a lot of space, mine have just as much space, with an outside run, which they enjoy. glad they r doing fine! superb pics.


----------

